# Cory Fry



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi! I'm relatively new to fishkeeping. I started keeping bettas about 2 years ago, and I started a 10 gallon about 6 months ago. This weekend I should begin fishless cycling my new 30!

Anyway, I have 5 corys in my 10gal- albinos and spotted. Every now and again, I've notices eggs on the side of the glass, but I've never had to time to retrieve them before they became someone's meal. This last time, I was able to catch about 4-5 eggs. I put them in a separate container, and only one hatched.

Unfortunately, he didn't make it.  I didn't know about the methylene blue, but I did have an airstone with him, and I changed the water often. I had no idea what to feed him, though. I knew his eggsac would feed him for a few days, but I didn't know if his month was big enough for "big fish food." 

What can I feed any fry that do survive? Any suggestions for successfully hatching eggs as well?

TIA!!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Microworms, live baby brine shrimp, cyclops-eeze, and decapsulted bbs are all excellent starter foods for cories!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Live tubifix is also easy for cories to diggest.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Live tubifex is WAY too big for new fry. Very few people will use it live...even for adults. Tubifex grows in slow moving, stagnant water. The carry a lot of diseases, if not properly washed. Live black worms have become increasingly popular. They come from faster flowing...cleaner water. They still need proper cleaning when fed live, but are less of a risk. The black worms are still too big for fry as well. Chopping them up with a razor might make them suitable for 1/2" fry or larger. (Messy job) But more suitable foods are available!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry about my unexpained post. :lol: . I meant the adult fish, thats what I usually condition my adult cories on when they are breeding. But I usually feed my albino fry on baby brine shrimp and crushed frake.


----------

